# kernel panic - not syncing: I/O error reading memory image

## Locke1

Ok, here is my problem: 

Trying to install gentoo on my parents PC (with w*** on it of course), i ended up with the above error on my first attempt to boot into gentoo. (I tried to follow the handbook as neatly as possible.)

the lines before the kernel panic are (more or less)

```
PCI: via irq fixup for 00000:00:11.5, from 0 to 1

codec_read: codec 0 is not valid [[color=blue]Hex-number[/color]] ([color=blue]4 times this same row[/color])

ALSA device list:

#0: VIA [color=blue]something,[/color] irq 17

ip_conntrack version ([color=blue]foo[/color]) - 224 bytes per conntrack

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

using IPI shortcut mode

atempt to access beyond end of device

hda2: rw=16, want 8, limit 2

kernel panic - not syncing: I/O error reading memory image
```

a tried a thousand things with grub first (does it make any sense to call the devices as grub does?) - my grub config looks like this:

```
# For booting GNU/Linux

title  Gentoo-Linux

root (hd0,6)

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3
```

since my harddisk is partitioned the following way:

```
hda1 (Primary), hda5, hda6: windows

hda7 /boot

hda8 /home

hda9 swap

hda3 (Primary) / 

```

The parts of my .config that seem interesting:

```
#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

------------------------------------------------------

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

-----------------------------------

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

------------------------------------------

```

i hope that stuff  is sufficient for someone to spot my mistake... 

i'd be very glad - thanks in advance

Tim[/code]

----------

## exklusve

I'm not an expert with grub....so maybe i'm wrong.

but this part doens't look right.

```
# For booting GNU/Linux

title  Gentoo-Linux

root (hd0,6)

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3
```

Shouldn't it be 

```
# For booting GNU/Linux

title  Gentoo-Linux

root (hd0,6)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3
```

see the change in the last line.  I'm a lilo user so theres a good chance i'm wrong on this one.  Maybe someone with good grub knowledge would be able to shed more light on that.

Also, where is your /dev/hda2 and /dev/hda4?

I haven't used extended partitions in a while, and i can never remember that shit, so one of those might be the extended partition...but that should only take up one /dev/hda*.   

hope that helps.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Locke1,

Since your kernel gets loaded and started, grub is doing its thing. This bit of your posyt is interesting

```
atempt to access beyond end of device

hda2: rw=16, want 8, limit 2 
```

What is /dev/hda2 and why is the kernel trying to do something with it ?

Maybe you have an error in /etc/fstab ?

That should not get you a kernel panic though.

----------

## Locke1

Thanks for your remarks.

@ exklusve: I've tried exactly the configuration you suggested, but then the kernel didn't load at all: your suggestion would be right (I think), when i had not a special /boot partition.

@ NeddySeagoon: i wondered also, why he tries to access something on hda2 - my only guess is, that this is the (i don't know whether that's the right word) "container-partition" for the logical volumes. It is no actual partition, and it's not configured in /etc/fstab (this one should be ok, since i copied it from my notebook and just made minor changes).

----------

## teixeira

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-482495-highlight-memory+image.html

----------

## Locke1

i'm not at home for the next few days, but i think your link might help a lot! I'll try at the end of the week...

thx again!

----------

## pancurski

this is problem with you kernel configuration, my solution is:

cd /usr/src/linux, make menuconfig

Power Managment options (ACPI, APM) --->

        [*] Software Suspend

        (dev/hda6) Default resume partition <---- in this place you must write your swap partition example hda2, hda4 which you have

sorry for my english

peace

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

